# Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???



## Skorpion (26. Apr. 2010)

Moin Moin,

Ich ( Carsten ) habe letztes Jahr einen kleinen Teich angelegt. ich schätzt mal so 2-3 ccm. Einen Filter habe ich noch nicht. Es tümmeln sich 5 Goldies im Teich. Nun meine eigentlich Frage:

Ich habe im großen Bauhaus in unserer nähe Teichkieselsteine gekauft und die als Teichgrund genommen. Die Pflanzen stehen im Pflanzenkorb mit Teicherde und Kieselsteine obendrauf. Nach diesen harten Winter ist mein Teich irgendwie trübe ( in der Tiefwasserzone ca. 1,2m tief. 
Nachdem ich alles fertig hatte bin ich auf dieses super Forum gestoßen und habe jetzt das gefühl, dass ich alles falsch gemacht habe. Teicherde = gaaaanz schlecht / Kieselsteine naja besser Sand.

Was raten mir jetzt die Profis? alles wieder raus und neu oder warten bis sich alles "eingefahren" hat 

Danke schon mal für die hilfe.

greetz aus dem Norden
Carsten


----------



## Raducanu (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Hallo Carsten.

Erstmal willkommen hier im Forum.

Um es kurz zu machen:

Teicherde sollte vermieden werden. Viele (und auch ich) haben schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht. Ich Pflanze nur noch in Sand (Mauersand, mit Lehmanteil). Ist auch günstiger. 75l 2,50€ als Schüttgut.
Kieselsteine haben das Problem, dass sie ein optimaler Platz für Algen und Schmodder sind.
Die erstne 2-3 Wochen sieht das ganz schön aus, nur danach hast du einen schönen grünen/braunen überzug den du so gut wie nicht entfernt bekommst.
Ich habe leider auch den fehler gemacht und Rheinkies genommen. Diesen Fehler werde ich aber wieder rüggängig machen und wieder entfernen.


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Teicherde. NEIN DANKE 
Kann einem so richtig den Teich versauen.
Ich nehme auch den Maurersand und um gründelnde Fischlein erstmal von der Abtragung und Verteilung desselben abzuhalten kommt eine feine, sehr dezente Lage kleiner Kies drauf.


----------



## teichlaich (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Naja, es gibt dutzende Definitionen für Kies. Vielleicht magst du uns mal ein Foto davon zur Verfügung stellen.
Dann kann man es viel besser einschätzen.
Es kann viele Faktoren geben für die Trübe Darstellung.
a) Die Kieselsteine selber waren nicht gereinigt
b) Pumpe und Filter voll(?) oder keine Leistung mehr
c) Die Fische wirbeln so viel von dem Neuen Substrat auf


----------



## Wild (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich ( Carsten ) habe letztes Jahr einen kleinen Teich angelegt. ich schätzt mal so 2-3 ccm. Carsten



Hallo,
wie hast du da die Fische reinbekommen 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Caki04 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Habe am Wochenende meinen Teich mit Wasser befüllt und am Grund eine Schicht aus mind. 15cm Kies gelegt. Grob, also kein Stein <3cm Durchmesser.

Ich dachte, auf den Boden MUSS Kies, damit sich gewissen Kulturen ansiedeln können, die der Teich braucht? 

Wie sieht denn Euer Boden aus? Nackte Folie?


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*



> Wie sieht denn Euer Boden aus? Nackte Folie?



Kies und das schon immer in meinem "Teichleben" 
Bin damit immer gut gefahren und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Skorpion (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

sooo ich hab mal auf die schnelle Fotos gemacht....bitte um Ratschläge ;-)


----------



## Eugen (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Hallo Carsten

du willst also Tips und Ratschläge. 

1. die Teichform hat was 
2. der weiße Kies tut mit im Auge weh,paßt gar nicht in dein Umfeld
3. die nackte Teichfolie geht gar nicht.
4. mir scheint,dass jegliche UW Pflanzen fehlen
5. auch sonst hast du noch zu wenig Pflanzen drin.
6. gegen den Kies und der Teicherde in den Töpfen ist gar nichts zu sagen.
7. irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl,daß da einiges an Wasser fehlt.

So wie ich es auf dem 1.Bild erkennen kann,hast du- bis auf die "Pflanzzone" sehr steile Böschungen gebaut. d.h. du wirst die Folie schwer "verstecken" können.
UV-Strahlung wird ihr auf Dauer schaden.
Um dein Wasser zu klären brauchst du einige Unterwasser-Pflanzen.
Auch bis die Pflanzen in den Töpfen sowas wie Wasserreinigung betreiben gehen einige Jahre ins Land.
Ich würde die Pflanzzone ummodeln.
Kies dort raus,Sand/Erde Gemisch rein und die Pflanzen frei auspflanzen. (viel bessere Wasserreinigung !! )
In die tiefere Zone __ Seekanne, sieht sonst recht "nackig" aus.


==> aus dem Teich kann man noch was machen 
       da gibt es viel unschönere


----------



## Skorpion (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Moin Eugen,

Erstmal vielen dank für deine Anmerkungen.
leider fällt unser Grundstück ab. Das haben wir beim erstellen zu spät festgestellt. Dadurch ist die Sumpfzone so hoch darum liegen auch die Steine da. Deshalb sieht es auch so aus das Wasser fehlt.
Den weißen Kies finden meine Frau und ich eigentlich recht schön.
Ein paar UW Pflanzen sind schon drinnen aber scheinbar nicht genug  Werde demnächst mal losfahren und mehr Pflanzen kaufen.
Dein Tipp mit dem ummoddeln der Supfzone werde ich gerne nächste WE annehmen.
Was hälst du denn von diesen Böschungsmatten? Könnte man damit die Teichfolie nicht verstecken?

lg
Carsten


----------



## Eugen (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Hey Carsten,

an die Böschungsmatten habe ich auch gedacht.
Allerdings kenne ich die nur vom Hörensagen und aus Bildern.
Aber vll. meldet sich noch jemand,der sie aus Erfahrung kennt.
Theoretisch vorstellen kann ichs mir.


----------



## hoboo34 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*



> Den weißen Kies finden meine Frau und ich eigentlich recht schön.



..all zu lange bleibt der nicht weiss . War damals so meine Erfahrung. Schade um das Geld was der weisse Kies mehr kostet.


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Hallo Carsten,

zum Thema Böschungs- bzw. Ufermatten gibt es ganz viele Themen - auch mit Bildern. Benutze bitte mal die Suchfunktion (rechts oben). Du wirst Dich wundern...

Drei auf die Schnelle: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26642
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26639
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24064


----------



## Skorpion (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Soooo, nun kommt der Tag der Umgestalltung.... ( den Teich gibt's ja auch schon ca. 9 Monate )

Der Kiesel wird ausgetauscht gegen Kiesel mit 2-8 Körnung und die Ufergestalltung wird auch bißchen ummodeliert. 
Pflanzen sind gekauft und am Samstag wird das Wasser abgellassen. Drückt mir die Daumen, dass es einigermaßen gutes Wetter ist.

Noch ne kleine Frage:
Meine Goldies kann ich ja aus den Teich holen aber wass mach ich mit dem Frosch den ich gestern endeckt habe

Noch irgendwelche Tipps??

Berichte und Fotos werden folgen....

greetz Carsten


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*



> wass mach ich mit dem Frosch den ich gestern endeckt habe



Nichts. Der wird sich die Baustelle in Ruhe betrachten und wenn das Ergebnis seinen Vorstellungen entspricht wieder einziehen 
Wenn nicht zieht er selbständig um.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Aktion..Freu mich schon auf die Vorher-Nachher-Fotos. Hau rein !


----------



## Duquesa86 (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Teicherde. NEIN DANKE
> Kann einem so richtig den Teich versauen.
> Ich nehme auch den Maurersand und um gründelnde Fischlein erstmal von der Abtragung und Verteilung desselben abzuhalten kommt eine feine, sehr dezente Lage kleiner Kies drauf.



Hallo,

was empfehlt ihr, wie hoch sollte der Sand im Teich eingefüllt sein.


----------



## Skorpion (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

soooo, die Umbauarbeiten sind erstmal abgeschlossen. 
Meine Wasseruhr hat genau 2000l angezeigt.
Nun habe ich wieder eine Frage.....ich habe in der Flachwasserzone die Pflanzenkörbe weggelassen damit sich die Pflanzen ausbreiten können. War das gut?? oder habe ich in einem Jahr einen "Pflanzenüberbevölkerung" Mir geht's besonders um diese Gräser.....

Die Seerosen sind nun auch komplett in Kiesel....ist das gut?
Insgesammt habe ich nun 25 Pflanzen im Teich

Das letzte Bild zeigt, wie es vorher aussah....
Geetz 
Carsten


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Hi,

nein, Seerosen komplett in Kieseln ist nicht gut. Warum guckst Du denn nicht vorher mal ins Forum, z.B. hier: Seerosen-FAQ


----------



## teichlaich (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Jetzt mal generell.. du hast alle Pflanzen in diese Kiesel gesetzt?
Die Pflanzen haben für die erste Wachstumsphase kein bisl Substrat mehr außen herum. Können sich also nicht mal "stärken" für die Schlacht durch den Kiesel. Die Steine um die Pflanzen herum halte ich auch noch für zu grob. Feinerer Sand muss her inklusive Lehm.

Wie Else schon sagt, es wird schwer die Seerosen wachsen zu sehen. 

Seerosen in einen Kübel mit Substrat, Kies und Kiesel oben drauf (Bausand). 
Dann am besten , wenn du die Seerose nachträglich einsetzt, den Bausand vorher anfeuchten bzw. den gesamten Kübel anfeuchten.
Jedes Jahr am besten im Frühjahr 1x Düngestab reinstecken... fertischhhh.


----------



## Fluni81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Huhu!
Ich bin ja auch Teichneuling..aber Gräser würd ich ich im Folienteich nicht trauen, so reinzusetzten..manche davon (ich glaub, der __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf waren es) bilden so kräftige Wurzeln us, das sie die Folie kaputt machen können:shock

Mir wurde der Tip gesagt, sie in große Eimer zu setzten (Maurereimer oä) und dann ins Wasser..aber ich glaub, schööön find ich das nicht

gruss antje


----------



## marja (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Hallo zusammen, an diesem Regenreichen Tag (hier zumindest)

ich habe diesen Thread nun ein bißl verfolgt und habe folgende Frage.

Ist Teicherde gleich Teicherde? Ich stelle mir da irgendwie schwarze Muttererde (aufbereitet natürlich vor). Daher habe ich mir das hier gekauft.

Oder ist das genau das was man nicht kaufen sollte?

Es steht was von Tongranulat mit Lavazusatz und kein Torfzusatz drauf.
Ich habe es in zwei, kleinen Töpfen mit Pflanzen für den Teich reingesetzt. Einmal ne Seerose und einmal ne andere Pflanze (sorry habe den Namen vergessen).

Wie gesagt, ist das jetzt auch genau die Falsche "Erde", die man nicht nehmen soll?

LG Marja


----------



## teichlaich (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Kriegst du auf die Schnelle nen Foto von dem Sack hin? Würde mich mal interessieren.
Steht explizit Teicherde drauf?


----------



## marja (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

@teichlaich

meinst du mich jetzt mit dem Foto? Ja es steht explizit "Teichpflanzen-Erde" drauf. Bei dem angefügten Link steht ja auch was dazu: http://www.pflanzen-koelle.de/beste_erde_teich.html

Marja


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

Hi,

also, dass scheint schon wesentlich besser zu sein, als das,  was sonst so unter dem Namen Teicherde verkauft wird. Einige lehnen Ton als gefährlich für Pumpen ab. Und wahrscheinlich ist es viel zu teuer. 

Für ein 20 kg Sack Spielsand zahl ich 2,99 €. Für die Seerose kommt noch etwas Lehm und Düngekegel dazu.


----------



## Fluni81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kieselsteine im Gartenteich???*

..ich hab jetzt in meinen Pflanzkörben auch Spielsand drin..da stand zB drauf, das der keimfrei ist...ich hate schon i-wie Sorge, das dann da evtl auch nicht genug Nährstoffe für eine Pflanze drin sind?


----------



## mfridau (21. Sep. 2022)

Habe mir Marmorsplit gekauft, dachte vielleicht in Teich. Aber ojemine hab 6 x diesen Split gewaschen , der lässt ein Pulver ab wie Milch. Das ist ja pures Gift für jeden Teich. Hatte ihn ungewaschen um einen japanischen __ Ahorn gelegt. Nun bekommt er nicht mehr seine rote Farbe ist ganz blassgrün, als wäre im schlecht. Meine Frage: Was kann ich für Kies für den Teich nehmen? Für die Umrandung dachte ich nun Rheinkies gibts auch hier .


----------



## Turbo (21. Sep. 2022)

mfridau schrieb:


> Habe mir Marmorsplit


Salü 
Marmor ist eigentlich auch ein Kalkstein.





						Unterschiede von Kalkstein und Marmor | stonenaturelle
					

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Marmor & Kalkstein? Lesen Sie hier Wissenswertes zu den beiden Natursteinen!




					www.stonenaturelle.ch
				




Zu viel Kalk im Teich ist nicht ideal. Zu wenig auch nicht.
Mit Granit liegst du immer richtig. Bei Splitt musst du aufpassen, das du dir beim Saugen des Teichs nicht die Leitungen damit füllst. Ein guter Sauger nimmt den problemlos mit.


----------



## janfo (21. Sep. 2022)

mfridau schrieb:


> Nun bekommt er nicht mehr seine rote Farbe ist ganz blassgrün


Weil der jap. __ Ahorn keinen Kalk verträgt. 
Also solltest du ihn dort auf jeden Fall wieder entfernen, sonst kann der Baum im schlimmsten Fall eingehen.
Für den Teich hab ich persönlich Spielsand genommen bzw. Lehm+Sand auch auf den Uferwall, würde ich auch empfehlen da es für Mikroorganismen und Pflanzen wohl das beste ist.
Wenn es Kies sein soll dann ist Flusskies sicher gut geeignet.


----------



## mfridau (23. Sep. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Weil der jap. __ Ahorn keinen Kalk verträgt.
> Also solltest du ihn dort auf jeden Fall wieder entfernen, sonst kann der Baum im schlimmsten Fall eingehen.
> Für den Teich hab ich persönlich Spielsand genommen bzw. Lehm+Sand auch auf den Uferwall, würde ich auch empfehlen da es für Mikroorganismen und Pflanzen wohl das beste ist.
> Wenn es Kies sein soll dann ist Flusskies sicher gut geeignet.


vielen Dank , mach ich.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Sep. 2022



Turbo schrieb:


> Salü
> Marmor ist eigentlich auch ein Kalkstein.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, interessant.


----------

